# Llanharry Iron Mine.



## Engineer (Jun 21, 2008)

A few pics of area's not covered in other posts.

Shaft in dry conditions, about 60 feet to water.






Pumping adit.






Sealed adit to sub surface landing in shaft.






Iron trough to contain stream near shaft.


----------

